

Microsoft Bid for Yahoo Drops To $29.50 a Share - dmoney
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/02/microsoft-bid-for-yahoo-drops-to-2950-a-share.html

======
cstejerean
Interesting how Yahoo might be saved by MS shareholders.

